# Table saw motor messed up



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2015)

Was cutting stuff up today and my saw made a noise and lost power to the blade. The belt came off, think it was nothing and put it back on and went back to it. Worked fine but it started smoking. Took the belt off and the motor is still smoking. Not sure what to do, motors cost as much as I paid for the dang thing and would rather pay for a new saw if I'm going to spend that much. The bearing runs a little rough when spinning and there's some play in the shaft. Here's a pic inside the motor.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2015)

Is it an induction motor or a general purpose motor with brushes? Induction motors can be rebuilt reasonably. We have a couple of good electric motor shops around us here.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2015)

Don't know, it's on my ridgid 3650 which is belt driven.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2015)

That I believe is an induction motor and can be rebuilt, emerson electric used to make the motors for those saws. It's a contractor saw with a cast iron top?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2015)

Yea


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2015)

Look into getting it rebuilt then, shouldn't cast that much. Not as much as a new one anyway. Or get the numbers off the info plate on the motor and search the web for a new one. Where did you get a price?


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 12, 2015)

I searched around online and it costs around $280 for a new motor, that's what I paid for the dang saw or something around there.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 12, 2015)

They can be had for far less or like I said rebuilt. Check grizzly too.


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 12, 2015)

I would first check on having it rebuilt BUT if it was smoking it might not be saveable (I spent some quality time at our local electric motor rebuilder and he told me if they got hot enough to smoke, most times the insulation on the windings is going to be cooked) I'd take the info off the data plate and call an electric motor supply. If you can't find one near you let me know the numbers and I can call my guy and see as he was able to order a farm duty motor (Sealed unit so it stays clean inside) for a lot less than the regular motor on my bandsaw plus more HP than I had.


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 12, 2015)

Craig's list usually has a lot of electric motors, pretty cheap some times. Just make sure it has the same size shaft, and rpms. 1.5 hp is what you need I think....


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 13, 2015)

Taking the motor tomorrow to get looked at, hoping it's a cheap easy fix. My parents did offer to buy me a new table saw which was pretty awesome and nice of them, but still hoping it can be fixed for cheap. Don't want to have to build new sleds or move it haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 13, 2015)

A lot of those motors are needle wound, in that HP. This means, if they are not set up for it, they can never get get the same amount of wire back in it. More than likely a motor shop won't fool with it. If it is a capacitor motor it could be the capacitor but if it is the points are stuck in the switch plate it will be bad news.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Aug 13, 2015)

That's what I'm afraid of. Problem is I need a new fence for my saw, there's $250-300. Not sure how much a motor would be, for the same one online $280. Harbor freight has a 2 and 3hp motor for $160 but not sure if they're the same or can handle all the dust and all that. I could about buy a new delta or ridgid from a big box store for that price.


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 13, 2015)

There's a great motor guy in town where I live -- probably not much help to you, but he's bailed me out about 3 times on motor issues. Chuck


----------

